# Zephyr Xtra Problem



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Trying to program using a new Zephry Xtra (model 51).

Some engines program fine, while others just give a "D nr" error, unable to read or write anything.

Occasionally, I'll get a "Full" message, indicating high current draw - even with nothing is on the track! ...doesn't happen often

I'm only trying to change the cab numbers on most.

Is this incompatability? Is it common? All of them RUN fine and all features work. I just have several that are stuck on address 3.


* Proto 2000 - no problems

* Bachmann (new Spectrum) - no problems

* Old (non-Spectrum/Tsunami?) Bachmann - no problems

* Bachmann (newer Spectrum) - non programmable

* Atlas Gold (QSI) - non programmable


Here is what I've tried.


* Reset Zephyr

* Checked and re-dressed all connections

* Tried "Dir" mode first, then tried "OPS" mode

* Tried with and without resister across programming rails

* Set Zephyr to "Blast" mode, before trying everything else



I'm really at a loss. Any help is appreciated!



Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a Digitrax setup (DCS200) and I've had a couple locos wich wouldn't reconfigure on the programming track but did on the main.I did have to select modes until I got one that worked.You might try this...otherwise I can't be of help to you.Some are more knowledgeable with this and you'll likely have someone pitch in.BTW,remove all other locos from main track before......


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I had those problems too but random with my few engines. Once I added thePR3 that all went away, why I have no idea. That is a don't ask don't tell thing,going to knock on some wood a few more times *:laugh:
*


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I've had a few problems on the 'programming' track with the DCS50 (older Zephry). It all cases it seemed to be a contact issue between the track and loco. Sliding the loco back and forth on the track then re-trying always worked.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I will second the cleaning of the track! Also clean the loco wheels too!
Some points in the programing pattern can become extra taxing on the programmer, decoder and connections,if there is even a slight bad connection it will effect the programing!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Dirty track and dirty wheels are a big reason why a loco will not program another thing could be track power to the programing track at the same time as the track is being used as a programing track. This will give errors and mess programming up really bad. 

As for the QSI decoder... The Zephyr does not always like the QSI decoders and adding a PR3 or Locobuffer will allow the Zephyr to program them through a PC. With the QSI decoder tho you should be able to set the loco's address but some times, especally with older QSI decoders, you will have to set CV 29 and the other 2 CVs for long address manually (sorry I cant remember the CV #s for the actual address)

Massey


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

The dirty track problem makes sense. It *looks* clean, but so does my floor.

Power to the programming track comes from a couple of rail clips with small guage wire.

It's possible that the signal (via dirt and poor connection) just isn't making it.

After trying several hours, I was finally able to change the 2 digit engine number on the QSI using the main track (OPS)! Possibly a fluke or a sign that my programming track is not getting proper signal.

I'll order a PR3 too. ...sounds like a cool device for low $$

First thing is - clean the track.

Next, will be to run some heavier guage wire to the programming track and solder directly to the rails.

Many thanks for the responses!!!


-Mark


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The aligator clips may not be providing an adiquate contact for the programing. Try soldering some feeders to your programing track and see if that helps.

Massey


----------

